# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Aetobatus narinari....?....Bicho esquisito ??

## Julio Macieira

Olá

Um amigo passou-me esta foto.

O que será ?

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa noite Júlio
Trata-se de uma Aetobatus narinari

http://images.google.pt/images?hl=pt...+imagens&gbv=2

http://64.95.130.5/Summary/SpeciesSu...ang=Portuguese

http://www.geol.umd.edu/~jmerck/gal0...mls/aetio.html



http://www.busanaquarium.com/m01/m01...=12&bbs=blabla

http://www.busanaquarium.com/m01/fish/eagle7.JPG

http://dive.scubadiving.com/members/...rts.php?s=2735

http://chemistry.csudh.edu/faculty/j...-600/eagle.jpg

http://animaldiversity.ummz.umich.ed....jpg/view.html

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Pedro Nuno  :Olá:  

Obrigado pela tua partilha de investigação  :SbOk3:

----------


## Matias Gomes

aqui em Ilhabela nós chamamos elas de Arraia Chita, elas saltam até 2 metros fora da água, são lindas.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> aqui em Ilhabela nós chamamos elas de Arraia Chita, elas saltam até 2 metros fora da água, são lindas.


 :Olá: Viva Matias
Já nos tens brindado e o "Tuba" também com magnificas fotografias do recife. Sempre achei este peixe cartilagíneo, uma raia, fascinante, talvez pelas pintas ou o "voar" debaixo de água. Será que poderias fotografar/filmar algumas aí no recife para podermos todos apreciar esta beleza requintada? Fica o pedido.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Matias Gomes

A Chita tem uma serie de espinhos na base da calda que devem fazer um belo estrago a um desavisado, um amigo durante um mergulho quase morreu do coração quando ela saltou fora da água e caiu ao lado dele, quase que ele saiu correndo em cima da água rsss Pedro não é facil encontra-las e muito mais estar preparado para esse encontro.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Não consigo imaginar o seria estar de frente com este animal  :Admirado: 

Ainda por cima se estivese no momento de máquina fotográfica na mão  :yb665:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Em Portugal esses bichos designam-se Ratões (devido ao formato da "cara" do peixe).

----------


## Duarte Araujo

quem quiser visionar 2 filmes ficam aqui os links

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKmaNlxZxDM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNlG5KcnOJw

----------

